# K & K Signatures, Inc. || [CLOSED!]



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 21, 2015)

​


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi der. I'm Kippla and I create the basic signatures.
If you're just looking for a simple background with villagers and a key, I'm your gal.

*I don't have a lot of experience with making signatures for people,
so please bear with me and give me time. I will get better as time goes on,
it just depends on if you're patient and kind with me.

*





*Signature*:
50 BTB

*Updates*
10 BTB






Spoiler: Examples
























Spoiler: Borders


















































Choose a font from here.
Fonts for sprites will be in _Minecraftia_.

*Examples*:​


Spoiler: Font Examples






























































Choose a background from here. You CAN pick an animated background, but it will not be animated when I make it into a signature.

_If you are requesting more than 10 villagers be put in a signature,
We recommend that you use a patterned background instead of a scenery background! This makes it simpler to add the villagers in._

*Examples*:​


Spoiler: Background Examples










​





(Make sure you include the image at the top so we know who you're ordering from! c: )


```
[CENTER][IMG]http://i.imgur.com/qINwrXH.png[/IMG][/CENTER]
[U]Essentials[/U]
[B]Mayor Name[/B]:
[B]Town Name[/B]:
[B]Time Zone[/B]: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!)
[B]Native Fruit[/B]: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!)
[B]Friend Code[/B]: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!)
[B]Dream Address[/B]: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!)
[B]Villagers[/B]:
[B]Dreamies[/B]:
[B]Names Included[/B]: (Yes/No?)

[U]Others[/U]
[B]Border[/B]:
[B]Background[/B]:
[B]Font and Colour[/B]:
[B]Key[/B]: (Ex: Yellow leaf: Obtained, Green leaf: Dreamie. Put N/A if you don't want this included.)
[B]Additional Information[/B]:

[B]Offer[/B]:
```



Spoiler: Example Form





Essentials
*Mayor Name*: Alice
*Town Name*: Paradise
*Time Zone*: EST
*Native Fruit*: Peach
*Friend Code*: 1234-5678-9012
*Dream Address*: N/A
*Villagers*: Lobo, Winnie, Cookie, Olivia, Puddles, Genji, Kabuki, Felicity, Chief, Sydney
*Dreamies*: N/A
*Names Included*: Yes

Others
*Border*: None
*Background*: 
*Font and Colour*: Fox in the Snow, White with a black outline
*Key*: Rainbow feather for dreamie, white feather for obtained (just in case I decide to change it)
*Additional Information*: Put the text at the top, villagers in middle and key below!

*Offer*: 50 TBT












1. Open!
2. Open!
3. Open!
4. Open!
5. Open!

*Awaiting Payment*:
1. --
2. --
3. --


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 21, 2015)

please order from kippla.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 22, 2015)

I declare these games...

OPEN!!!!!!

But yay, K & K Signatures is open for orders! c:


----------



## deerui (Jan 22, 2015)

thhese are cutee​
- - - Post Merge - - -

 but i need to ask ; v ;
how do you put the white outline around the villagers and words

​


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 22, 2015)

yuchuei said:


> thhese are cutee​
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> but i need to ask ; v ;
> ...



It's a blending option in Photoshop CS6. If I put all the villager images in a folder and use the option to add the outline, then all of them will get that outline. The text got the same thing, except it was black. It's very quick to do.


----------



## deerui (Jan 22, 2015)

Kippla said:


> It's a blending option in Photoshop CS6. If I put all the villager images in a folder and use the option to add the outline, then all of them will get that outline. The text got the same thing, except it was black. It's very quick to do.



CRIES
I have been looking for CS6 FOR EVEER

Please, please, send me a link to the download u w u​


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 22, 2015)

yuchuei said:


> CRIES
> I have been looking for CS6 FOR EVEER
> 
> Please, please, send me a link to the download u w u​



PMed.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## deerui (Jan 23, 2015)

Essentials
*Mayor Name*: Yui
*Town Name*: Shikabun
*Time Zone*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!) n/a
*Native Fruit*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!) n/a
*Friend Code*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!) 4184-2808-4330
*Dream Address*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!) n/8
*Villagers*: n/a
*Dreamies*: All the deer villagers! 
*Names Included*: (Yes/No?) uhh,, yes

Others?
*Border*: 10!!
*Background*: click click 
*Animation*: (Yes/No? I cannot add animation, but I can remove it.) yee
*Font and Colour*: okay, little days, then, for fc and "=obtained" I want coffee shop
*Key*: (Ex: Yellow leaf: Obtained, Green leaf: Dreamie. Put N/A if you don't want this included.): a tiny pixel heart cx
*Additional Information*:Okay, I want "yui of shikabun" at the top, then, right under it, i want fc I want diana to be sitting on the bench and beau on the stump, then, the rest scattered around on the road!, 
then at the bottom in the center , with still a little bit of spacing from the very bottom of the photo, "heart pixel" : obtained

*Offer*: 100tbt


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 23, 2015)

yuchuei said:


>



Who all have you obtained? I'm also working towards an all deer town! <3


----------



## deerui (Jan 23, 2015)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Who all have you obtained? I'm also working towards an all deer town! <3



none, xD
I haven't even started my town, I was gonna restart to make an all deer town, but I haven't had time yet, so ye


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 23, 2015)

yuchuei said:


> none, xD
> I haven't even started my town, I was gonna restart to make an all deer town, but I haven't had time yet, so ye



Ahh, okay. I definitely can do it, then. Just send over the TBT and I'll get started. <33


----------



## deerui (Jan 23, 2015)

okay, making it now

cries the pain of trying to find a map sob sobb


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 23, 2015)

yucheui's signature is complete!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## deerui (Jan 24, 2015)

I got deirdre and Fuchsia cx if you' update?

10 tbt, right?​


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 24, 2015)

yuchuei said:


> I got deirdre and Fuchsia cx if you' update?
> 
> 10 tbt, right?​



Absolutely! Yes, only 10BTB. x


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 24, 2015)

If you need a signature and can't afford one currently, feel free to PM me and we can work something out. c:


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 25, 2015)

Essentials
*Mayor Name*: Danielle
*Town Name*: Palette
*Time Zone*: EST
*Native Fruit*: Apple
*Friend Code*: 1478-5764-2433
*Dream Address*: N/A
*Villagers*: Ankha, Aurora, Beau, Chevre, Fang, Julian, Muffy, Papi, Sprinkle, Tia
*Dreamies*: N/A
*Names Included*: No

Others
*Border*: 10
*Background*: Here
*Animation*: Yes
*Font and Colour*: Coffee Shop Espresso 
*Key*: N/A
*Additional Information*: Text in the middle, villagers top and bottom, alphabetical order. Chibi on the side.
Filling this out for daniduckyface bc she sucks.

*Offer*: 100TBT


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 25, 2015)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Essentials
> *Mayor Name*: Danielle
> *Town Name*: Palette
> *Time Zone*: EST
> ...



you told me i didnt need to


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 25, 2015)

daniduckyface said:


> you told me i didnt need to



you didn't i just wanted it in one place.
you're not the one who filled it out were you.


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 25, 2015)

KelseyHendrix said:


> you didn't i just wanted it in one place.
> you're not the one who filled it out were you.



i could have if you told me too lol and my sig is da bomb .com


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 25, 2015)

daniduckyface said:


> i could have if you told me too lol and my sig is da bomb .com



too
goodbye

and why are you changing it then hm


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 26, 2015)

daniduckyface's signature is complete!


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 26, 2015)

Mayor Name: Bastille
Town Name: Riften
Time Zone: Eastern!
Native Fruit: Peach
Friend Code: 2294-5718-3519
Dream Address: N/A
Villagers: Tangy Jacques Merengue Poncho Phoebe Erik Ankha O'Hare Timbra Avery (in this order)
Dreamies: N/A
Names Included: No

Border: 2
Background: The one with fireworks!
Animation: Yes
Font and Colour: Cheddar Jack, whatever color works best for that position... maybe white lined with a deep gold?
Key: N/A
Additional Information: Villagers at the bottom kinda pattern zigzagged... like _-_-_ _-_-_ hopefully they all fit, Bastille of Riften at the top with Friend Code right below, so fireworks still show behind it.
Native fruit and Timezone really small in some corner, i trust your judgement
Offer: 100TBT


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 26, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> order form - kelsey was supposed to be here lol



absolutely can do! which fireworks background are you wanting, exactly? there's two on the tumblr. c:


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 26, 2015)

the first one! sorry... i didn't even get that far lol


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 26, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> the first one! sorry... i didn't even get that far lol



okie dokie! just send over the 100tbt and i'll hook you up. <3


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 26, 2015)

sent!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 26, 2015)

toadsworthy's signature is done!


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 27, 2015)

I was just staring at my sig for like 2 minutes straight... its so hot ;D


----------



## SweetT (Jan 27, 2015)

Essentials
*Mayor Name*: SweetT
*Town Name*:Whoville
*Time Zone*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!) GMT
*Native Fruit*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!) Peaches
*Friend Code*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!)4983-5647-1215
*Dream Address*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!)N/A
*Villagers*: Stitches, Mira,Charlise,Bertha,Camofrog,Leonardo,Dotty,Quillison,Buck,Mathilda
*Dreamies*:Bianca, NEED HELP WITH THIS I dont know all the characters..can you help?
*Names Included*: (Yes/No?)YES

Others
*Border*:Number 8
*Background*:the one with the log across the water
*Animation*: (Yes/No? I cannot add animation, but I can remove it.)
*Font and Colour*: white/light colored as background is dark and LITTLE DAYS unless you think something else looks better
*Key*: (Ex: Yellow leaf: Obtained, Green leaf: Dreamie. Put N/A if you don't want this included.)NA
*Additional Information*:NA

*Offer*:100btb


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 27, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> I was just staring at my sig for like 2 minutes straight... its so hot ;D



c;

- - - Post Merge - - -



SweetT said:


>



is this bg the one you're looking at?






and i can absolutely help you with your dreamies! you don't know who you want, or?
but it looks like i can definitely do this for you once we've figured your dreamies out. c:


----------



## SweetT (Jan 27, 2015)

KelseyHendrix said:


> c;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yep thats it..And no I dont know names of all of them and stuff..I like one I think is called mint...most are like bunnies, I like that white kangaroo, the white elephant tia I think..one of the hamsters. I like Mira too shes cute. OH and the squirrels I like them.  the red one, the white one and I like the deer..all of them so just put a cute one


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 27, 2015)

SweetT said:


> Yep thats it..And no I dont know names of all of them and stuff..I like one I think is called mint...most are like bunnies, I like that white kangaroo, the white elephant tia I think..one of the hamsters. I like Mira too shes cute. OH and the squirrels I like them.  the red one, the white one and I like the deer..all of them so just put a cute one



Alright. Mint is a mint coloured squirrel. I'm not quite sure which rabbits you're looking at? Astrid is a white kangaroo, and Tia is the elephant that kind of looks like a teapot. Not sure which of the hamsters you're looking for, and the red squirrel is Caroline, Marshal is the white one.

Maybe you should just look up acnl squirrel, acnl hamsters, etc? And find which ones you like? c:


----------



## SweetT (Jan 27, 2015)

OK

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mint, Sally, Marshal, Lali, FLurry, Bianca, Tia, Astrid, Apple, Mira


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## SweetT (Jan 28, 2015)

SweetT said:


> OK
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Mint, Sally, Marshal, Lali, FLurry, Bianca, Tia, Astrid, Apple, Mira



Is mine being worked on still by Kelsey?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 28, 2015)

SweetT said:


> Is mine being worked on still by Kelsey?



whoops, didn't see your post because of post merge!
i'm still the one working on your signature, because you ordered from me. c:
once you send over the 100BTB i'll get started!


----------



## SweetT (Jan 28, 2015)

KelseyHendrix said:


> whoops, didn't see your post because of post merge!
> i'm still the one working on your signature, because you ordered from me. c:
> once you send over the 100BTB i'll get started!



Bells sent and thank you


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 28, 2015)

brb learning how to make animated signatures so I can get orders


----------



## Raviuchiha (Jan 28, 2015)

This is just a question, but do you think you could do the exact same signature as my signature now except with a few changes to my villagers?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 28, 2015)

Raviuchiha said:


> This is just a question, but do you think you could do the exact same signature as my signature now except with a few changes to my villagers?



whoops, i just replied to your thread asking about this! i definitely can. c:


----------



## StarwaveImpulse (Jan 28, 2015)

Essentials
*Mayor Name*: Jess
*Town Name*: Starline
*Time Zone*: N/A
*Native Fruit*: cherry
*Friend Code*: 2552-2131-2520
*Dream Address*: 5600-4105-9473
*Villagers*: Kiki, Rolf, Pinky, Lolly, Muffy, Bones, Beau, Kid Cat, Freya
*Dreamies*: Felicity, Willow
*Names Included*: yes please!

Others
*Border*: 10
*Background*: http://media.tumblr.com/6233adc1e97adcc10105f1988b8a2465/tumblr_inline_ml0u17jeCO1qz4rgp.gif
*Font and Colour*: coffee shop espresso whit with black outline
*Key*: musical note (http://media.tumblr.com/4f7f22b3a85be6b1dbabaf1f2a161dc0/tumblr_inline_mpkuln3yEy1qz4rgp.gif) for dreamies
*Additional Information*: Can you arrange the text the same way you did in your own sig? Also thank you so much!

*Offer*: 50 TBT


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Jan 29, 2015)

SweetT's signature is done!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 29, 2015)

StarwaveImpulse said:


> Essentials
> *Mayor Name*: Jess
> *Town Name*: Starline
> *Time Zone*: N/A
> ...



Sure! Just send over your payment and I'll have it back to you as soon as I can. c: first order yay


----------



## StarwaveImpulse (Jan 29, 2015)

Kippla said:


> Sure! Just send over your payment and I'll have it back to you as soon as I can. c: first order yay



Sent!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 29, 2015)

StarwaveImpulse's signature is done!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Minimo (Jan 31, 2015)

Hello I was wondering if you could update my signature.?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Mercedes (Feb 1, 2015)

Essentials
*Mayor Name*Mercedes
*Town Name*: Crayon 
*Time Zone*: Est
*Native Fruit*: Pear
*Friend Code*: NA
*Dream Address*: NA
*Villagers*:  NA 
*Dreamies*: Look at currant SIG please, plus clay
*Names Included*: (Yes)

Others
*Border*: Square
*Background*: https://alyssadf.files.wordpress.com/2012/03/crayon-picture-1.jpg
*Font and Colour*: Coffee shop esprsseo
*Key*: (Ex: Book: Obtained) Clay
Offer is 50 tbt
*Additional Information*:


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 1, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Essentials
> *Mayor Name*Mercedes
> *Town Name*: Crayon
> *Time Zone*: Est
> ...



Who is this order for, Kelsey or me?


----------



## Qazplmer (Feb 1, 2015)

someone i know was like the nicest person ever and gave me all of their bells so now I can get one of these

So, uh, here's my forum



Essentials
*Mayor Name*: Qazplmer
*Town Name*: Mushroom
*Time Zone*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!) N/A
*Native Fruit*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!) Apple
*Friend Code*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!) N/A
*Dream Address*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!) N/A
*Villagers*: Beau, Aurora, Hazel, Goldie, Quilllson, Queenie, Tutu, Dizzy, Axel
*Dreamies*: Blanche, Marshal, Portia 
*Names Included*: (Yes/No?) Yes

Others
*Border*: 10 
*Background*: http://media.tumblr.com/38834289aa1777c346c6dc6d571e902b/tumblr_inline_mr7t3fx3sE1qz4rgp.gif (formatting wants to be horrible apparently)
*Animation*: (Yes/No? I cannot add animation, but I can remove it.) Yes
*Font and Colour*: Coffee Shop Espresso, Green
*Key*: (Ex: Yellow leaf: Obtained, Green leaf: Dreamie. Put N/A if you don't want this included.) Green Leaf for Dreamies
*Additional Information*:

*Offer*: 100 TBT

Waiting until confirmation until payment


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 1, 2015)

Kippla said:


> Who is this order for, Kelsey or me?



Uu

- - - Post Merge - - -

You


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 1, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Uu
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> You



Alright, I was just confused because the Order - Kippla at the top was missing so I didn't know if you were requesting Kelsey or me. c:

I'll work on it as soon as I get payment, I may not finish it until tomorrow because it's nearly 10.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 2, 2015)

Minimo said:


> Hello I was wondering if you could update my signature.?



haven't been too active on this thread recently. c':
you totally can! what would you like changed? x

- - - Post Merge - - -



Qazplmer said:


> someone i know was like the nicest person ever and gave me all of their bells so now I can get one of these
> 
> So, uh, here's my forum



i can definitely do this. c: it might be a tiny bit cramped with 12 villagers, but it's only 2 more than 10 so i think it should be okay!
i'll get started asap. <33


----------



## Qazplmer (Feb 2, 2015)

Just payed you! Can't wait to see what it looks like~


----------



## Minimo (Feb 2, 2015)

KelseyHendrix said:


> haven't been too active on this thread recently. c':
> you totally can! what would you like changed? x
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



The pixels of Fang and Gladys.

Can you replace Fang with Cherry and Gladys with Olivia? Please and thank you.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 2, 2015)

Qazplmer's signature is completed!


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 2, 2015)

Snet


----------



## atanos (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello! I would like to know if you guys accept IGB because I'm quite new to Bell Tree and I don't have much TBT. I love your signatures; they're so cool


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 3, 2015)

atanos said:


> Hello! I would like to know if you guys accept IGB because I'm quite new to Bell Tree and I don't have much TBT. I love your signatures; they're so cool



It depends on who you want to make your signature. I personally don't accept IGB, but I'm always open to making signatures for free for new members. <3


----------



## atanos (Feb 3, 2015)

Wow, really? That would be amazing! I would like you to do my signature please
I can send an order form now.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 3, 2015)

atanos said:


> Wow, really? That would be amazing! I would like you to do my signature please
> I can send an order form now.



sure thing! just fill my form out and i'll get started. c:


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 3, 2015)

I've actually already offered to make a free signature for a friend of mine who's new to TBT, and that goes for everybody else who is new as well. Earning TBT can be a little difficult if you're not a big poster, so I'll gladly do free signatures for people who are new and I know Kelsey will too. c:

I'll start on Luckypinch's signature as soon as I'm done with my homework. <3


----------



## atanos (Feb 3, 2015)

Essentials
*Mayor Name*: Niffy
*Town Name*: Tidbit
*Time Zone*: PST
*Native Fruit*: Apple
*Friend Code*: 3926-7295-6275
*Dream Address*: N/A
*Villagers*: Lucy Agnes Kevin Yuka Kabuki Ava Buck Klaus
*Dreamies*: Lucy Agnes Kevin Gala Julian
*Names Included*:Yes

Others
*Border*: 9
*Background*: The second one on http://ernoticon.tumblr.com/post/57703638135/background-masterpost (the one with the piano)
*Animation*: Yes
*Font and Colour*: Cinnamon Cake, any colour you think matches
*Key*: Cake = obtained, Rainbow Popsicle = Dreamie
*Additional Information*:

*Offer*: Thank you so much Kelsey for making this for me! I appreciate your generosity.


----------



## DreamieMad (Feb 3, 2015)

Essentials
Mayor Name: Daniel
Town Name: Toffee
Time Zone: GMT
Native Fruit: Peaches
Friend Code: 4639-9209-0256
Dream Address: N/A
Dreamies: Winnie-Moe-Rosie-Roald-Punchy-Purrl-Hamlet-Dizzy-Poppy-Henry

Others
Border: 10
Background: http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0141/5272/products/caramel-toffee-e-liquid_large.jpg?v=1349303586
Animation: No
Font and Colour: Toffee (Ironically) and any colour you think works!
Key: Rainbow Popsicle = Obtained! (All of them!)

Additional Information:

This is a dreamies siganiture

Offer: 100 BTB


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 3, 2015)

DreamieMad said:


> Essentials
> Mayor Name: Daniel
> Town Name: Toffee
> Time Zone: GMT
> ...



who is this a request for? <33


----------



## DoctorSwiffy (Feb 3, 2015)

Essentials
*Mayor Name*: Doc
*Town Name*: Galifrey
*Time Zone*: EST
*Native Fruit*: Peach
*Friend Code*: 2036-9609-4318
*Dream Address*: N/A
*Villagers*: Wolfgang, Willow, Pinky, Charlise, Annalise, Tia, Keaton. 
*Dreamies*: N/A
*Names Included*: yes

Others
*Border*: 10
*Background* floating Island pixel BG
*Animation*: Yes 
*Font and Colour*: black wisdom script 
*Key*: N/A
*Additional Information*:

*Offer*: 100 TBT


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 3, 2015)

DoctorSwiffy said:


>



very quick payment, ily.
is this the background you're wanting? c:


----------



## DoctorSwiffy (Feb 3, 2015)

Yus 

EDIT: I'm on mobile so doing that whole post was a challenge in itself lol. Adding trying to add the url made it impossible lol

Edit 2: forgot to say text at the top villagers centered, timezone bottom left and Fc bottom right please.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 3, 2015)

DoctorSwiffy said:


> Yus
> 
> EDIT: I'm on mobile so doing that whole post was a challenge in itself lol. Adding trying to add the url made it impossible lol



that's fine! formatting on mobile is a killer.
i'll get started as soon as i finish atanos' signature!


----------



## DoctorSwiffy (Feb 3, 2015)

Crap I forgot can you add Gengji he just moved in >_>


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 3, 2015)

DoctorSwiffy said:


> Crap I forgot can you add Gengji he just moved in >_>



absolutely. c':


----------



## DoctorSwiffy (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you!!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 3, 2015)

DoctorSwiffy said:


> Crap I forgot can you add Gengji he just moved in >_>



You just posted that.


----------



## DoctorSwiffy (Feb 3, 2015)

I know sorry!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 3, 2015)

atanos' signature is complete!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 3, 2015)

DoctorSwiffy's signature is done!


----------



## Keegan (Feb 3, 2015)

Essentials
*Mayor Name*: Keegan
*Town Name*: Valdyr
*Time Zone*: UTC
*Native Fruit*: Orange
*Friend Code*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!)
*Dream Address*: N/A
*Villagers*: Ruby
*Dreamies*: Beau, Rudy, Chief, Zell, Erik, Deirdre, Skye, Freya, Kyle
*Names Included*: Yes

Others
*Border*: 2 or 10 you decide what looks better 
*Background*: http://media.tumblr.com/4bb49d3e4237ddb4afd8565a42338b84/tumblr_inline_ml0tmibEpz1qz4rgp.gif
*Font and Colour*: Blackjack - White
*Key*: Obtained, lucky clover. Dreamie, Dandelion puff
*Additional Information*: I have obtained Ruby so she would get a clover 

*Offer*: 50 tbt


----------



## Keegan (Feb 3, 2015)

PLEASSE CANCEL MY ORDER! I apologize but the Bells are going to more important cause!!! D;


----------



## DreamieMad (Feb 4, 2015)

KelseyHendrix said:


> who is this a request for? <33



Me actually, and if it's bad I rushed it so I can fit in with everyone else with the flashy signatures!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 4, 2015)

DreamieMad said:


> Me actually, and if it's bad I rushed it so I can fit in with everyone else with the flashy signatures!



i meant who as in, are you requesting for me or kippla to make the signature? c:

you filled it out correctly! the only thing you're missing is whether or not you'd like for the villagers to have their names displayed or not. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Keegan said:


> PLEASSE CANCEL MY ORDER! I apologize but the Bells are going to more important cause!!! D;



okay!! thank you so much for your interest, though. c:


----------



## DreamieMad (Feb 4, 2015)

KelseyHendrix said:


> i meant who as in, are you requesting for me or kippla to make the signature? c:
> 
> you filled it out correctly! the only thing you're missing is whether or not you'd like for the villagers to have their names displayed or not. <3
> 
> Oh well I'd like it to be made by you and I would want the villagers names to be displayed.  I'm stupid sometimes!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 4, 2015)

DreamieMad said:


> Oh well I'd like it to be made by you and I would want the villagers names to be displayed.  I'm stupid sometimes!



okay, sure! one thing i'm going to change is that i'd like you to send 50btb instead of 100btb, seeing as the signature is not going to be animated. c':

i'm also a bit confused about what font you want! there isn't a toffee font on dafont.com.


----------



## DreamieMad (Feb 4, 2015)

KelseyHendrix said:


> okay, sure! one thing i'm going to change is that i'd like you to send 50btb instead of 100btb, seeing as the signature is not going to be animated. c':
> 
> i'm also a bit confused about what font you want! there isn't a toffee font on dafont.com.



The new font I want is Chocolate Dealer because I realised the Toffee font had a price on it. So yea I've resorted to that!

I've also sent the 50 BTB!


----------



## DreamieMad (Feb 4, 2015)

Ok well I just saw the signature in my feed and I have to say it is almost perfect but I realised I put no on the animation so that messed things up. I was supposed to of said I wanted something like chocolate coins or a chocolate waterfall down one of the sides or just have toffee falling from the sky in the background! I'll send 55 BTB 50 for the animation and 5 for me being an idiot!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 4, 2015)

DreamieMad said:


> Ok well I just saw the signature in my feed and I have to say it is almost perfect but I realised I put no on the animation so that messed things up. I was supposed to of said I wanted something like chocolate coins or a chocolate waterfall down one of the sides or just have toffee falling from the sky in the background! I'll send 55 BTB 50 for the animation and 5 for me being an idiot!



ahh, i can't add animation. it says that on my form. :''c
i'm really sorry about this! would you like me to change the bg to a different one, one with animation?
you'll just have to choose one for me!


----------



## DreamieMad (Feb 4, 2015)

No I'm fine with it!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 4, 2015)

DreamieMad said:


> No I'm fine with it!



okay! i'll send your btb back over.
i you don't want it to look compressed, i recommend you put this in your signature:


```
[center][img]http://i.imgur.com/nE9mKeW.png[/img][/center]
```


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 4, 2015)

Killpa how much longer will my Sig be?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 4, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Killpa how much longer will my Sig be?



Probably a bit longer. I'm having a few problems with the pixels, but I will get it done.


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 4, 2015)

Kippla said:


> Probably a bit longer. I'm having a few problems with the pixels, but I will get it done.


Oh


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 4, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Oh



I haven't played around much with the backgrounds you prefer (all of the smaller ones) so it's a bit difficult to do.


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 4, 2015)

Kippla said:


> I haven't played around much with the backgrounds you prefer (all of the smaller ones) so it's a bit difficult to do.



Oh Ithough iI gave you a derct link to an image


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey Kelsey, could you replace Margie with Gladys in my signature? I'm going to let Margie go as soon as she asks, then replace her with Gladys.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 5, 2015)

le bump


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 5, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Hey Kelsey, could you replace Margie with Gladys in my signature? I'm going to let Margie go as soon as she asks, then replace her with Gladys.



thank you for the bump. <33
i absolutely can! updates are 10tbt, i'll get it started. <33


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 5, 2015)

Killpa are you still having trouble--i mean no rush but I ordered like Monday ;-,


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 5, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Killpa are you still having trouble--i mean no rush but I ordered like Monday ;-,



Yeah, still having trouble. Believe me, the internet is not much help when it comes to specific problems. Also, your background is really big so that causes a couple problems. Also my name is Kippla, not Killpa.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 5, 2015)

Kippla said:


> Also my name is Kippla, not Killpa.



LuckyPinch thought you killed fathers...


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 5, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> LuckyPinch thought you killed fathers...



Riiiiight. I'll go work on that signature now and it better freaking work.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 5, 2015)

Luckypinch's signature is complete! About time...


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 5, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> LuckyPinch thought you killed fathers...



i'm screaming i love this


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Qazplmer (Feb 6, 2015)

for you rad people


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 6, 2015)

Qazplmer said:


> for you rad people



you stole kelsey's fabulous bump

Thanks, we appreciate your business <3


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 6, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Essentials
> *Mayor Name*Mercedes
> *Town Name*: Crayon
> *Time Zone*: Est
> ...



Also use the same background u used


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 6, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Also use the same background u used



i'm confused about what this means?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 6, 2015)

KelseyHendrix said:


> i'm confused about what this means?



It's for me. Don't worry about it.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Diamondarcadia (Feb 7, 2015)

Essentials
*Mayor Name*: Vesuvius 
*Town Name*: Tropima
*Time Zone*: N/A
*Native Fruit*: Pears
*Friend Code*: 1263-7472-9719
*Dream Address*: N/A
*Villagers*: Pheobe, Agent S, Static, Francine, Chrissy, Apple, Pecan (all for now, I will pay for update when I get more characters I am keeping)
*Dreamies*: Kyle (can it say under kyle, "Forever Missed" ? He moved out without me knowing and he was my favorite)
*Names Included*: Yes

Others
*Border*: #10
*Background*: Click here
*Animation*: Yes please
*Font and Colour*: Sweet Memories/ Color at your discretion (whatever works with the background I chose)
*Key*: 1) Red Rose for current villagers // 2) Red heart for Kyle
*Additional Information*:

*Offer*: 115 TBT? (adding extra for the Kyle request)


----------



## deerlilac (Feb 7, 2015)

Essentials
*Mayor Name*: Lilac
*Town Name*: FogPeaks
*Time Zone*: EDT
*Native Fruit*: Apples
*Friend Code*: 3883-7730-0299
*Dream Address*: N/A
*Villagers*: Robin, Octavian, Frita, Ed, Kitty, Drago, Queenie, Buck, Mitzi, Deirdre
*Dreamies*:  Deirdre and Octavian
*Names Included*: Yes

Others
*Border*: Cloud
*Background*:This?
*Font and Colour*: Moonflower, white
*Key*: Yellow leaf: Obtained, Green leaf: Dreamie.
*Additional Information*:

*Offer*: 50 BTB


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 7, 2015)

deerlilac said:


> Essentials
> *Mayor Name*: Lilac
> *Town Name*: FogPeaks
> *Time Zone*: EDT
> ...



Just send over your payment and I'll get started. Also, are Deirdre and Octavian both Dreamies and Obtained?


----------



## Qazplmer (Feb 7, 2015)

Just as a question (and also I don't like reading long ops for some very odd reason).

I have 3 requests (plus one small edit). Should I do it all at once, or should I wait for one to finish, request the other, and keep repeating?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 7, 2015)

Qazplmer said:


> Just as a question (and also I don't like reading long ops for some very odd reason).
> 
> I have 3 requests (plus one small edit). Should I do it all at once, or should I wait for one to finish, request the other, and keep repeating?



Do it all at once. There's no point in asking for an update, paying, waiting for it to be done, then just doing that again for everything you need changed.


----------



## Qazplmer (Feb 7, 2015)

I mean like 3 different signatures. I believe 1 will go to you, and 2 will go to Kelsey. I realized I actually didn't need to edit one, so I just need 3 signatures. Did you mean that with  the answer or no?


----------



## deerlilac (Feb 7, 2015)

Both are obtained and I sent the payment


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 7, 2015)

Diamondarcadia said:


>



i can do that! i'm sorry about kyle, aw.
you can send over the tbt and i'll get started. c:
don't worry about the +15 for the kyle addition!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Qazplmer said:


> I mean like 3 different signatures. I believe 1 will go to you, and 2 will go to Kelsey. I realized I actually didn't need to edit one, so I just need 3 signatures. Did you mean that with  the answer or no?



hey hey hey. definitely do them all 3 together.
for me, i can take the two you think will go to me. c:
kippla will probably take her request as well, but i can't answer for her!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 7, 2015)

KelseyHendrix said:


> hey hey hey. definitely do them all 3 together.
> for me, i can take the two you think will go to me. c:
> kippla will probably take her request as well, but i can't answer for her!



As long as it's basic, I'll take it. c:


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Feb 7, 2015)

KelseyHendrix said:


> i can do that! i'm sorry about kyle, aw.
> you can send over the tbt and i'll get started. c:
> don't worry about the +15 for the kyle addition!
> 
> ...



Aw thank you! I will send over now!


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 7, 2015)

Essentials
*Mayor Name*: Mercedes 
*Town Name*: Crayon
*Time Zone*: est
*Native Fruit*: apple
*Friend Code*: (Put N/A)
*Dream Address*: (Put N/A )
*Villagers*: nope
*Dreamies*: first line of villagers under spolier (igonre how it says color it was for me lol)
*Names Included*: (No)

Others
*Border*: square so 4
*Background*: http://p1.pichost.me/i/16/1395399.jpg
*Font and Colour*: a little swag
*Key*: ( N/A)
*Additional Information[

Offer: 50 tbt :')*


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 7, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Essentials
> *Mayor Name*: Mercedes
> *Town Name*: Crayon
> *Time Zone*: est
> ...


*

oh thank god no names

This might take a while, because I had a little difficulty with the previous time but I'm sure it won't take 2475924 years this time. c:

Send in thy payment*


----------



## cheezyfries (Feb 7, 2015)

hi, could i please get an update for my sig? this one was made a month or so ago by kelsey  (here it is if you don't have it anymore http://i.imgur.com/8zQSJRf.png)

i'd like for the obtained things to go away and the following villagers be replaced: cookie with rosie, filbert with pietro, diana with francine, biskit with rudy, and skye with wolfgang  i'd also like the font to be replaced with lemon yellow sun, i'll send the 10 tbt now but since it's kind of a big change i can add more if necessary!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 7, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> hi, could i please get an update for my sig? this one was made a month or so ago by kelsey  (here it is if you don't have it anymore http://i.imgur.com/8zQSJRf.png)
> 
> i'd like for the obtained things to go away and the following villagers be replaced: cookie with rosie, filbert with pietro, diana with francine, biskit with rudy, and skye with wolfgang  i'd also like the font to be replaced with lemon yellow sun, i'll send the 10 tbt now but since it's kind of a big change i can add more if necessary!



i can absolutely do this! and i've still got it, don't worry. <33
i'll get started on it in a bit, i'm currently working on a big overhaul change for someone. c:


----------



## MapletonCrossing (Feb 7, 2015)

Essentials
*Mayor Name*: Lyzbeth
*Town Name*: Mapleton
*Time Zone*: EST
*Native Fruit*: Apple
*Friend Code*: 0576-6154-5282
*Dream Address*: N/A
*Villagers*: N/A
*Dreamies*: Stitches, Pudge, Bluebear, Maple, Marshal, Fauna, Baabara, Frita, Teddy, Octivan
*Names Included*: no

Others
*Border*: 8
*Background*: this
*Animation*: yes please!
*Font and Colour*: Fox in the snow // White
*Key*: Yellow Leaf: Obtained
*Additional Information*: I've obtained everyone of the dreamies, except Teddy and Octivan o:

*Offer*: 175TBT


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 7, 2015)

MapletonCrossing said:


>



i can do this! your offer is really high though, i'm only asking for 100tbt since it's not super complicated. c'':


----------



## MapletonCrossing (Feb 7, 2015)

KelseyHendrix said:


> i can do this! your offer is really high though, i'm only asking for 100tbt since it's not super complicated. c'':



oh im sorry ;; im not used to this ;; Okay then 100tbt x'D thank you sosos much, when should I send tbt?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 7, 2015)

MapletonCrossing said:


> oh im sorry ;; im not used to this ;; Okay then 100tbt x'D thank you sosos much, when should I send tbt?



you're fine! hey, at least i didn't just say 'suuuuure that's fine' and overcharge you by 75tbt!
send it whenever you like, i'll get started once you've sent and i've finished the ones i'm currently working on. c:


----------



## MapletonCrossing (Feb 7, 2015)

KelseyHendrix said:


> you're fine! hey, at least i didn't just say 'suuuuure that's fine' and overcharge you by 75tbt!
> send it whenever you like, i'll get started once you've sent and i've finished the ones i'm currently working on. c:



Okay~ Sent thank you so much~


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 7, 2015)

yo i'm gonna need an update... since half my villagers changed....

- - - Post Merge - - -

Jacques ---> Julian
Merengue ----> Bettina
Phoebe ----> Renee
Ankha----> Sprinkle
Erik -----> Zucker


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 7, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> yo i'm gonna need an update... since half my villagers changed....
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



why do u do this to me


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 7, 2015)

KelseyHendrix said:


> why do u do this to me





- - - Post Merge - - -

i needed zucker back...


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 7, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i needed zucker back...



that'll be 400tbt thank u


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 7, 2015)

KelseyHendrix said:


> that'll be 400tbt thank u



y?


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 7, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> y?



because u suck


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 7, 2015)

KelseyHendrix said:


> because u suck



wahhhh *^n^*


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 7, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> wahhhh *^n^*



get out of my thread

what even is that smiley omfg


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 7, 2015)

KelseyHendrix said:


> get out of my thread
> 
> what even is that smiley omfg



lol I sat staring at the keyboard for 5 minutes trying to make a crying one...


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 7, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> lol I sat staring at the keyboard for 5 minutes trying to make a crying one...



try this
;n;
or this
:'(
or anything other than the one you used


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 7, 2015)

i wanted an upright one, not sideways.... its important

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thanks for da update home-slizzice skillet bisket


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 7, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> i wanted an upright one, not sideways.... its important
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Thanks for da update home-slizzice skillet bisket



don't call me that again
ur a loser

- - - Post Merge - - -

MapletonCrossing's signature is done!!


----------



## smalltowncrossing (Feb 7, 2015)

Can you make me a sig i don't know what it is


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 7, 2015)

smalltowncrossing said:


> Can you make me a sig i don't know what it is



sent you a pm!!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Mercedes (Feb 8, 2015)

Essentials
*Mayor Name*: Mercedes 
*Town Name*: Crayon
*Time Zone*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!) Est
*Native Fruit*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!) Apple
*Friend Code*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!) na 
*Dream Address*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!) na 
*Villagers*:
*Dreamies*:Cherry
Fushia
Charsile
Ren?e
Phobee
Agnes
Hazel
Muffy
Paula
Rocket <3 
*Names Included*: (No)

Others
*Border*: heart shaped 
*Background*:http://s1130.photobucket.com/user/amber2138/media/Decorated images/color.gif.html
*Animation*: (Yes)
*Font and Colour*: idek ;u; they are all uchis so 
*Key*: (N/A)
*Additional Information*:

*Offer*: make it for free pls ily 100 TBT :3


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 8, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


>



just send over the tbt. xx


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 8, 2015)

KelseyHendrix said:


> just send over the tbt. xx



Sent


----------



## Miss_March (Feb 8, 2015)

I need an update. I've obtained Felicity and switch Erik out with Beau and he's obtained as well ^_^


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 8, 2015)

Miss_March said:


> I need an update. I've obtained Felicity and switch Erik out with Beau and he's obtained as well ^_^



okay! i've got family coming today, so when i catch i second i'll get it done. c:


----------



## Miss_March (Feb 8, 2015)

KelseyHendrix said:


> okay! i've got family coming today, so when i catch i second i'll get it done. c:


Ok thanks a bunch I'll send the 10 TBT now so I won't forget.


----------



## Qazplmer (Feb 8, 2015)

Spoiler





Essentials
*Mayor Name*: Jameson
*Town Name*: Crumbs
*Time Zone*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!) N/A
*Native Fruit*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!) N/A
*Friend Code*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!) N/A
*Dream Address*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!) N/A
*Villagers*: N/A
*Dreamies*: Erik, Lolly, Diana, Pietro, Marshal, Octavian, Sprinkle, Coach, Portia
*Names Included*: (Yes/No?) Yes

Others
*Border*: 6
*Background*: 3rd theme in the examples part of the OP (can't seem to find it)
*Animation*: (Yes/No? I cannot add animation, but I can remove it.) Yes
*Font and Colour*: Tags on A Rope, Blue
*Key*: (Ex: Yellow leaf: Obtained, Green leaf: Dreamie. Put N/A if you don't want this included.) N/A
*Additional Information*:

*Offer*:100 TBT



Essentials
*Mayor Name*: Nolan
*Town Name*: Toad
*Time Zone*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!) N/A
*Native Fruit*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!) Cherries
*Friend Code*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!)
*Dream Address*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!)
*Villagers*: Cally, Stitches, Big Top, Sly, Diva, Celia, Puddles, Hopper, Maelle, Klaus
*Dreamies*: N/A
*Names Included*: (Yes/No?) Yes

Others
*Border*: 9
*Background*: Second one in examples part of OP (can't seem to find it)
*Animation*: (Yes/No? I cannot add animation, but I can remove it.) Yes
*Font and Colour*: Cinnamon Cake, Green
*Key*: (Ex: Yellow leaf: Obtained, Green leaf: Dreamie. Put N/A if you don't want this included.) N/A
*Additional Information*: 

*Offer*: 100 TBT



Essentials
*Mayor Name*: Nolan
*Town Name*: (dreamie list, just put Nolan's Dreamies)
*Time Zone*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!) N/A
*Native Fruit*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!) N/A
*Friend Code*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!) N/A
*Dream Address*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!) N/A
*Villagers*: N/A
*Dreamies*: Rodeo, Elvis, Pietro, Nan, Vesta, Portia, Sylvia, Hamlet, Ribbot, Sprinkle
*Names Included*: (Yes/No?) Yes

Others
*Border*: 7
*Background*:http://media.tumblr.com/d514910b889ad24d7b8a1004eda472b8/tumblr_inline_ml0tikvnmb1qz4rgp.gif
*Font and Colour*: Cute Cartoon, Purple
*Key*: (Ex: Yellow leaf: Obtained, Green leaf: Dreamie. Put N/A if you don't want this included.) N/A
*Additional Information*:

*Offer*:50 TBT


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 8, 2015)

Qazplmer said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can do!! i'm excited to fill these. c:

are these the two bg's you're wanting?


----------



## Qazplmer (Feb 8, 2015)

Yep, those two are the ones!

Planning two of them as gifts and I'm excited to see the results!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 8, 2015)

Qazplmer said:


> Yep, those two are the ones!
> 
> Planning two of them as gifts and I'm excited to see the results!



omg gifts!! i'll do my best on them. c'':

would you like to pm me the usernames of who these gifts are going to, so i can save them under their names in case they come to me for updates?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 8, 2015)

Just note I might not do names with the limited space I have in the border. c:


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Feb 8, 2015)

Essentials
Mayor Name: Gabriel
Town Name: Mayba
Time Zone:Uk(Dont include N/A)
Native Fruit: Peach
Friend Code: At side
Dream Address: I dont have one
Villagers: Gabi,Lolly,Friga,Soleil,Cookie,Vladimir,Egbert,Rodney,Rowan,Canberra
Dreamies: Pietro,Molly,Lucky,Lolly & Cookie 
Names Included: Yes

Others
Border: 2
Background: The pink cloudy one
Animation: Yes
Font and Colour: Little Days, White with black outline 
Key: N/A(cake if dreamie)
Additional Information: Can you put the text on the top, and the villagers in the middle & bottom?

Offer: 100TBT(payed)
& this is for Kelsey


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## Qazplmer (Feb 9, 2015)

KelseyHendrix said:


> omg gifts!! i'll do my best on them. c'':
> 
> would you like to pm me the usernames of who these gifts are going to, so i can save them under their names in case they come to me for updates?



Oh, they aren't on the forums. It's my sibling 

And Kippla, that's fine. Just tell me officially later if there will be names or no.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 9, 2015)

Gabi<3AnimalCrossing said:


> order - kelsey should be here



can do!! i'll get started right after i get qazplmer's signatures finished. c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Qazplmer said:


> Oh, they aren't on the forums. It's my sibling
> 
> And Kippla, that's fine. Just tell me officially later if there will be names or no.



okay! i should have them done by tonight. <3


----------



## MayorDanielle1247 (Feb 9, 2015)

Mayor Name: Danielle
Town Name: Cupcakes
Time Zone: Est America
Native Fruit: Peach
Friend Code: On side
Dream Address: N/A
Villagers: Katt,Croque,Mathilda,Rocket,Chops,Tia,Timbra,Dotty
Dreamies: Fuschia, Cookie,Tia
Names Included: Yes
Border: 10
Background: Flowing waterfall
Animation: Yes
Font and Colour: Cinnamon Cake with sky blue font
Key: Strawberry = achieved dreamie which is Tia 
Additional Information: N/A


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 9, 2015)

MayorDanielle1247 said:


> order - kelsey lol copy and paste please



this is an animated signature, so i'll assume it's for me. which flowing waterfall bg are you talking about, specifically?


----------



## MayorDanielle1247 (Feb 9, 2015)

KelseyHendrix said:


> this is an animated signature, so i'll assume it's for me. which flowing waterfall bg are you talking about, specifically?



Oops sorry about that, it's not a waterfall (my mistake) it's the first background.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 9, 2015)

MayorDanielle1247 said:


> Oops sorry about that, it's not a waterfall (stupid mistake) it's the first background.



you're fine! this:







is the first bg from the bg page i have up on my op. is this the one you're looking for?


----------



## MayorDanielle1247 (Feb 9, 2015)

KelseyHendrix said:


> you're fine! this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure is!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 9, 2015)

MayorDanielle1247 said:


> Sure is!



okay! just send over the tbt whenever, and i'll start it soon. x


----------



## MayorDanielle1247 (Feb 9, 2015)

KelseyHendrix said:


> okay! just send over the tbt whenever, and i'll start it soon. x



Just sent over the TBT, thanks a lot!!


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 9, 2015)

Since I decided to restart my town...



Essentials
*Mayor Name*: John
*Town Name*: Zestiria
*Time Zone*: AST
*Native Fruit*: Orange
*Friend Code*: Same as the last siggy.
*Dream Address*: Coming soon...
*Villagers*: Amelia, Bob, Goldie, Ken, Mira, Octavian, Peanut, Rolf, Sterling, Whitney
*Dreamies*: N/A
*Names Included*: Yes.

Others
*Border*: Same as before.
*Background*: http://media.tumblr.com/27558cec16ce540fb4425686834f6e5f/tumblr_inline_mr7t2o8VQR1qz4rgp.gif
*Animation*: Keep it there.
*Font and Colour*: Keep the font the same, but pick a color that sticks out from the background.
*Key*: N/A
*Additional Information*: Put the villagers along the path.

*Offer*: 100 TBT.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 10, 2015)

Bumping this into relevance.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## MayorDanielle1247 (Feb 10, 2015)

tee hee, by the way, don't mean to rush you Kelsey, but when you think my sig will be done?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 10, 2015)

nu plz dnt steel the fab bumps plz

Anyways, hoping Kelsey attends to all your orders soon <3


----------



## MayorDanielle1247 (Feb 10, 2015)

Kippla said:


> nu plz dnt steel the fab bumps plz
> 
> Anyways, hoping Kelsey attends to all your orders soon <3


i leikz de bumpz, but thanks for the info c:


----------



## Jou (Feb 10, 2015)

uhoho



Essentials
*Mayor Name*: Skye
*Town Name*: Corona
*Time Zone*: Central Standard
*Native Fruit*: Apple
*Friend Code*: 0731-5164-7816
*Dream Address*: N/A
*Villagers*: Snake, Marshal, Avery, Phoebe, Kiki, Erik, Diana, Chief, Mira, Ruby
*Dreamies*: (obtained) Snake, Phoebe, Chief, Ruby, Diana (unobtained) Marshal, Avery, Kiki, Erik, Mira
*Names Included*: Yes

Others
*Border*: 8 
*Background*: This one please
*Font and Colour*: Blackjack, white w/ black outline
*Key*: Red Feather: obtained; White Feather: dreamie
*Additional Information*: Arrange as you see fit, but I really like the tiny text in your example and would like to ask if you'd use it for everything but my mayor/town name? ; v; durr i'm dumb sry~~

*Offer*: 100 BTB


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 10, 2015)

Jou said:


> uhoho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just curious, are you requesting an animated signature? Kelsey handles the animated ones, I do basic ones.


----------



## Jou (Feb 10, 2015)

Kippla said:


> Just curious, are you requesting an animated signature? Kelsey handles the animated ones, I do basic ones.



Oh no, that's for you  like the basic-ness haha


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 10, 2015)

Jou said:


> Oh no, that's for you  like the basic-ness haha



Alright, then your charge is 50 TBT, not 100. Send over the payment and I can do it right away. c:


----------



## Jou (Feb 10, 2015)

Kippla said:


> Alright, then your charge is 50 TBT, not 100. Send over the payment and I can do it right away. c:



Ah alright, figured I'd try and offer more since I felt like I was being picky ; o;
Sent!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 10, 2015)

Jou said:


> Ah alright, figured I'd try and offer more since I felt like I was being picky ; o;
> Sent!



Also, what kind of "tiny text" are you referring to?


----------



## Jou (Feb 10, 2015)

Kippla said:


> Also, what kind of "tiny text" are you referring to?


Oops, sorry, that wasn't very specific, haha

In this example I really like the "time zone/native fruit" text


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 10, 2015)

Jou said:


> Oops, sorry, that wasn't very specific, haha
> 
> In this example I really like the "time zone/native fruit" text



Oh! Yeah, I do that for most signatures, I'll definitely do it in yours. Thanks for the clarification! <3


----------



## Jou (Feb 10, 2015)

Kippla said:


> Oh! Yeah, I do that for most signatures, I'll definitely do it in yours. Thanks for the clarification! <3



Awesome, tyvm<33


----------



## KiloPatches (Feb 11, 2015)

Essentials
*Mayor Name*: Mayor Ellana
*Town Name*: Ferelden 
*Time Zone*: EST
*Native Fruit*: Apples
*Friend Code*: FC: 4570-9875-9352
*Dream Address*: DA: Coming Soon! 
*Villagers*: Rodney, Agent S, Butch, Broffina, Leonardo, Hugh, Jambette, Whitney, Hazel  
*Dreamies*: Lily, Kidd, Kody, Eugene, Chevre, Ankha, Peggy, Clay, Cheif, Diva 
*Names Included*: No 

Others
*Border*: 1 (Rectangle) 
*Background*: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Animation*: Yes 
*Font and Colour*: Sweet Memories, light blue, blended in background.  
*Key*: N/A (other than Apple symbol for Town Fruit) 
*Additional Information*: Residents: Sera, Solas & Cass in small font. Make it as similar to my Ivy Wood signature as possible, with Villagers scattered in the path, rather than lined up (Dreamies can be lined up at the bottom). FC and DA can be at the bottom right hand corner, faded as well please! 

*Offer*: 115 TBT for all the trouble! I will likely need edits in future! PM me if you accept!


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 11, 2015)

Essentials
*Mayor Name*: La'Kisha
*Town Name*: Ghetto
*Time Zone*: ( N/A ) 
*Native Fruit*: (Put N/A if you don't want this included!) "lychees" (cause it's cherries lmao) but put a lychee sprite pls
*Friend Code*: (N/A)
*Dream Address*: (N/A)
*Villagers (Hoes)*:
*Dreamies (pimps)*: Truffles 
Hazel
Elsie
Limburg
Rory
Lyman
Buck
Harry
Al
Velma
*Names Included*: (Yes) spell as ghetto as possible (so spell wrong)

Others
*Border*: I don't care make it ghetto 
*Background*: I don't care make it ghetto
*Font and Colour*: I don't care make it ghetto 
*Key*: Wilted (violet) flower: Obtained. 
*Additional Information*:

*Offer*: 50


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 11, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Essentials
> *Mayor Name*: La'Kisha
> *Town Name*: Ghetto
> *Time Zone*: ( N/A )
> ...



Send da monies and I'll work on it.


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 11, 2015)

Kippla said:


> Send da monies and I'll work on it.



Sent


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 12, 2015)

Essentials
*Mayor Name*: Kain
*Town Name*: Hyrule
*Time Zone*: N/A
*Native Fruit*: N/A
*Friend Code*: 2466 - 3346 - 1408
*Dream Address*: N/A
*Villagers*: (Will be put below vvvv )
*Dreamies*: Drake, Ruby, Shari, Antonio, Marshal, Stitches, Molly, Lolly, Bruce, Whitney
*Names Included*: Yes

Others
*Border*: 8
*Background*: 
*Font and Colour*: Gothic > Celtic > Dungeon (pg 2) - black with white outline, and black outlined over that (if possible)
*Key*: Golden Triforce: Obtained (all have been obtained except Whitney) 
*Additional Information*: Could it not say Mayor in the title, I'd just like it to be 'Kain of Hyrule'

*Offer*: 50 TBT


Thank you!!


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 13, 2015)

Ignore my request, because Kitsune was first to accept my signature request.


----------



## Candy_Rose (Feb 13, 2015)

Essentials
*Mayor Name*: Rose
*Town Name*: Candyway
*Time Zone*: N/A
*Native Fruit*: Apples
*Friend Code*: 3110-6678-3730
*Dream Address*: 5100-5107-3813
*Villagers*: Pashmina, Skye, Chrissy, Keaton, Portia, Kitt, Anabelle, Pudge, Hugh, Elvis
*Dreamies*:N/A
*Names Included*: Yes
Others
*Border*: #6 Heart one please <3
*Background*: Any, as long as it's sweets/candy related, or as close as possible.
*Font and Colour*: Cinnamon Cake, Any color as long as it matches the background. 
*Key*: Blue rose: Most recent move-in, Red rose: Moving out soon
*Additional Information*: Pudge was the most recent move-in, Portia is moving out soon

*Offer*:75 tbt for your trouble.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 13, 2015)

Candy_Rose said:


> Essentials
> *Mayor Name*: Rose
> *Town Name*: Candyway
> *Time Zone*: N/A
> ...



Wow, you already paid nobody does that until i tell them to smh

I'll get started on yours, and since the heart border is fairly small, I probably won't end up doing names unless you pick a larger one (like the one in my signature) because they won't fit and it'll look reaaaally bad.

@Kain: Can you explain your font and color to me please? I don't exactly understand. Just send me a PM.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Feb 14, 2015)

qazplmer:











gabi:






at this point my ps messed up so i'll refund if anyone has requested and paid already

i'm out


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 14, 2015)

Can you turn all the sigs u made for me into one large image? 
Like keep them the way they are just turn them into the same img so I can have more in my dig.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 14, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Can you turn all the sigs u made for me into one large image?
> Like keep them the way they are just turn them into the same img so I can have more in my dig.



tbh, I'm not sure how I'd do that. So no, probably not.


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 14, 2015)

Kippla said:


> tbh, I'm not sure how I'd do that. So no, probably not.



Oh ;u;


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 14, 2015)

Announcement

Kelsey left TBT, and I honestly can't blame her. I'm upset and worried. If you requested a signature from Kelsey, you probably won't receive it after she left. I'm not sure I'll continue making signatures. If you seriously need a signature that bad, you can come to me in a PM, but otherwise, consider the shop closed. I'm not running this without the other K.


----------



## MayorDanielle1247 (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm gonna miss Kelsey, such great service from here :c


----------



## Caius (Feb 15, 2015)

Closing by request


----------

